# Game 62: Denver Nuggets @ Philadelphia 76ers



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Denver Nuggets* 33-28 *@* *Philadelphia 76ers* 30-29

*Time:* 8:00 PM ET Thursday, March 9, 2006
*TV:* TNT
*Location:* Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah
*SG* - *Ruben Patterson 6-6 223 7/31/75 7 Cincinnati* 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 2 California 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
*30 Reggie Evans PF 6-8 245 5/18/80 3 Iowa*

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Nene Hilario​
*Philadelphia 76ers*






































*Projected Philadelphia 76ers Starting Lineup*
*PG -* 3 Allen Iverson 6-0 165 6/7/75 9 Georgetown 
*SG -* 9 Andre Iguodala 6-6 207 1/28/84 1 Arizona 
*SF -* 7 John Salmons 6-6 207 12/12/79 3 Miami (FL) 
*PF -* 4 Chris Webber 6-10 245 3/1/73 12 Michigan 
*C -* 1 Samuel Dalembert 6-11 250 5/10/81 4 Seton Hall

*Philadelphia 76ers Reserves*
12 Kevin Ollie PG 6-2 195 12/27/72 8 Connecticut 
26 Kyle Korver SF 6-6 211 3/17/81 2 Creighton 
21 Matt Barnes SF 6-7 235 3/9/80 3 UCLA 
42 Shavlik Randolph F 6-10 240 11/24/83 R Duke 
45 Steven Hunter FC 7-0 240 10/31/81 4 DePaul

*Philadelphia 76ers Players Stats:*








*Philadelphia 76ers Head Coach:*








*Maurice Cheeks*

*------------------------------------------------------------------*​
76ers and Nuggets fans get in! :clap: :cheers:

The Nuggets, and Sixers are both playing well right now. This will be a good battle, and a test of wills. I'm hoping Andre can stay with Iverson, and that Melo has his way with any of the Sixers forwards. The Iggy, and Ruben match up is going to be fun to watch. The Nuggets are so explosive when they come out with energy as we just saw against the Grizz. Hopefully the Nuggets can take that momentum on the road with them and pick up a win in Philly.

Let's Go Nuggets! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

its a MUST to start off a long road trip with a win. a good test to show what we can in the playoffs lies here! we also play memphis and NO in this roadtrip!

ALSO! another nationally televised game- we usually play poorly. like i said, good little test to see what we can do in the playoffs...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Here we go!

Almost game time. Let's go Nuggets.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

good luck to Denver and it will hopefully be a good game with a W for us :clap:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Nuggets off to a fast start with a 12-4 lead :banana: :clap:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Interesting seeing Karl put Patterson on AI.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Marcus Camby already set the block party off. :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Allen Iverson doing things only AI can do on the court.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

denversfiinest said:


> good luck to Denver and it will hopefully be a good game with a W for us :clap:


Should be a good game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Nuggets leads by one 23-22 at the end of the 1st quarter. :clap: 

Let's go Nuggets!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

AI, and Philly turning it on.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Back from dinner. Look's like Philly has control of this game. :curse: 

Let' get it together Nuggets.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

DJ having some good moments guarding AI.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

DJ with the 3 ball! :clap:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Philly leads 79 -72 going into the 4th quarter.

Come on Nuggets, time to turn it up.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets tied the game baby!!!!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Nuggets are turning it up with a 22-8 run right now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets take the lead with the 3 ball.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Earl Boykins stood up Korver! Boykins is Strong. Respect that.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

melo has been flawless this 4th quarter. not a shock.

and the refing has been aweful...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

DJ's defense on AI in the 4th has been great.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Come on Nuggets let's get this W.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It's Melo time!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I called it Carmelo with a clutch bucket! YES MELO TIME IT IS! :clap: :banana:


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

what up. im a nets fan so i need yall to win. and by the way the refing has sucked. iverson gets to much bs calls. he should be an actor. and melo is a beast. go nuggets


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Another block by DJ on AI!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Thats how we do it. Nuggets defense coming up big!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> what up. im a nets fan so i need yall to win. and by the way the refing has sucked. iverson gets to much bs calls. he should be an actor. and melo is a beast. go nuggets


Welcome welcome! Nuggets stepping it up big at the end to get this Win.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It's all over the Nuggets win baby!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

so easy for melo. just so easy.

flawless 4th by melo...


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

Melo is just the Ice Man... :banana: 

not a pretty win, but a win its a win, so who cares...haha :clap:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Denver Nuggets is one of the teams AI has never scored 40 points or more on. Thanks to the great defense by DJ during the 4th quarter that still holds true.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> so easy for melo. just so easy.
> 
> flawless 4th by melo...


I'm loving this win. It was all Melo time in the city of brotherly love. :biggrin:


----------

